# Why Does my Flat Roof Leak?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where are you located?
Any snow loads?
What type of flat roof was installed?


----------



## KATHIE (Feb 12, 2009)

Joshua Tree California. Snow is not an issue. Not sure what you mean by type of flat roof. original roof was tar and squares..cant recall the technical name but the new roof is foam.


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Do you have conduit or MC cable for wiring, or is it exposed romex?

We had a situation where when it rained we had leaks out of 4" electrical boxes-water running out, not just dripping. They are tied in with seal tite and connect to hvac gear. The hvac fan would pull rain water into the seal tite and it would flow into the boxes. 

Maybe use a hose when it isn't raining to isolate the leak.


----------



## KATHIE (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll have to check that out and get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## KATHIE (Feb 12, 2009)

WE HAVE ROMEX. My roofer who did the foam roof thinks the leak source may be the cracks in Parapet walls or underneath the AC unit which is located on the roof.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Make sure the condensate drain for the AC unit isn't clogged.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Was the air-conditioning unit installed before after the flat roof? A frequent source of leaks on such roofs are roof penetrations for AC power and refrigerant lines; A/C contractors are not roofers, and sometimes attempt to seal penetrations at foam roofs using traditional techniques that do not provide a durable water seal.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

My first question is.... Did the roofer lift the AC unit in order to roof underneath it? Was this foam roof applied by a licensed roofer or was it a general foam company, i.e. an insulator?


----------



## KATHIE (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't think the original roofer (and defintely not the subsequent foam roofer) did lift the AC unit. The foam roof was done by a licensed roofer. Everyone who looks at it seems to agree that the leak source must be under the AC unit. Since we likely have to lift the AC unit, I am planning at this point to remove it from the roof and have the roofer add foam to that area and relocate the AC unit to the ground. My contractor says it won't be a great deal of work...and I've never been thrilled with the AC unit on the roof to begin with. I can't imagine that this won't fix the leak...but we will see.


----------



## KATHIE (Feb 12, 2009)

With these leaks that have dripped thru to the ceiling, am I likely to have mold or mildew above the drywall? There is no crawlspace, just SIPS (structural insulated panels ) under the roof. Thanks for your help!


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

If there is organic matter for the mold to feed on, then yes, you may have mold.

I don't get why, if the roofer can lift the air conditioner now, why it wasn't done to begin with. This is still part of the roof that should have been addressed when he installed the new roof. If he is a licensed roofer, he knows this. If you paid for a new roof, I would certainly consider calling him out on his warranty. I do not think you should have to pay for this service IF you paid for a complete roof.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Air conditioners on the roof are not the problem. Incompetence is.


----------



## KATHIE (Feb 12, 2009)

when you say "organic matter" will create mold, would the styrofoam insulation panels be considered organic matter? I have a great fear of getting mold since I know it is costly to remove, etc. 

Are you saying the 2nd roofer who installed the polyurethane foam roofing should have raised the AC unit when that foam roof was installed, not just gone around it? I still owe him some money since part of the cost was deferred, so I can probably negotiate to reduce that now that I have to spend more money to move the AC unit. Thanks!!


----------



## KATHIE (Feb 12, 2009)

when the AC unit is relocated and the interior work is done, I assume they can look behind the drywall to see if there is any mold???


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Point being.... You shouldnt have to spend anymore money to move the AC unit. That should be the roofer's baby and worked into the price of the roof. Should have been done to provide you with a COMPLETE roofing system. If it needed to be moved placed on bigger curbs (if required by sirte conditions) then that should be in the price. The roofer is the expert, and should always make sure your system is watertight and applied to mfg specs.

No, Styrofoam isnt organic matter. Drywall is, though.


----------

